

Accidental astrophysicists: Mathematicians inadvertently settle question about bending of light - hhm
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/33082/title/Accidental_astrophysicists

======
nazgulnarsil
score another one for the rationalists.

(I'm still fence sitting though)

